# Glue over finish?



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

Will wood glue work over Danish oil? I did a poor job of taping one of the mortise and tenon joints and a load of Danish oil went inside the mortise. Some also got on the tenon.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Like any finish, danish oil will interfere with the glue's holding ability. You can fix the joint by shaving off most of the contaminated surface of the tenon and if you have enough of a shoulder, do the mortise as well. Then glue a shim onto the tenon to make a good fit. Assuming it isn't a through tenon, don't worry about cleaning out the bottom of the mortise as that should be a bit deeper than your tenon anyway.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

If the design allows you can also run a dowel through the mortise and tenons on the piece. It appear to be a nice accent feature that you planned to incorporate all along.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Mike's answer is a good one. The glue won't adhere well to the surface after oiling. The drawboring will pull the pieces together, if you make sure to offset the holes. If you don't you'll end up with a loose joint.

One thing to consider in the future, if you're going to prefinish before assembly, is to cut some scrap blocks to fit in the mortises (tenons are easier to tape). Put on your oil, then pull the scrap blocks out afterwards.


----------

